# Had my first sexual experience



## rko74 (Apr 19, 2006)

I been friends with the girl for over a few months and we always were kinda "friends".Well one night she kissed me and then i asked if could kiss her one night.Well she recently moved in the city and i went to check out her new place {she lives with her roommate}.At the end of the night we were watching nightmare on elm street with her roomie.Then we watched some b movie and near the end of it i asked her if i could give her a kiss.Well i was going to stay over, i brought a blanket.Well i ended up sleeping in her bed.I felt kinda awkward but we didnt do the full thing or anything we just kinda kissed for ages and i played with her hair.Lol, i dont even know how the hell i even got to that point.But i found it nice but at the same time i was at a loss for words, tongue tied if you will.I guess im still worried i will say the wrong thing or whatever.


----------



## vincentgallo4president (May 13, 2006)

Awesome, go you.


----------



## thatswet (Oct 22, 2006)

nice, that's really impressive considering you have SAD.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Way to go!


----------



## tastetheradio (Oct 23, 2006)

you're an inspiration to us all, sir


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd say taking in steps is a good way to go. No need to rush into the full thing until you're both completely ready. (I confess I didn't completely follow that advice back in the day!) But yeah, I suppose congrats are in order; that's a triumph.


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

congrats rko! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RKO74,

Not bad! You are a true gentleman!
Salty used my trademark! :lol


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

it's the three boogie standard! :lol


----------



## rko74 (Apr 19, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks all  , i dont know how i did those things personally.I cant believe she likes me considering what im like and all.


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

*Re: thanks*

,


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: thanks*



TheContrary said:


> Most guys don't know what the hell they are doing at first anyway.


Ain't that the truth :lol :b


----------



## dw2465 (Oct 5, 2006)

Way to go!!!


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Inspiring indeed, congrats!


----------



## Goldfinch (Oct 28, 2006)

You sound like such a lovely person, she'd be a fool if she didn't like you!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

What kind of friend is this? What kind of relationship is this? Sorry this type of relationship is so funny. What do you think this relationship will develop like more?


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

*Re: thanks*



maggiemae84 said:


> TheContrary said:
> 
> 
> > Most guys don't know what the hell they are doing at first anyway.
> ...


And you're telling us that most girls DO know what they are doing the first time?...

Lifetimer


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Nope, wasn't implying that at all.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: thanks*



Lifetimer said:


> maggiemae84 said:
> 
> 
> > TheContrary said:
> ...


Of course they don't, but most of the work is done by the guy. 

All a woman has to know is to never, ever ask one question....


----------



## ExtremeE (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, congrats..


----------



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats dude...


I feel so lonely!


But she likes you for who you are...it seems you guys are connecting...and just go with it...and insecure thoughts you get are from SAD...just remember that...

Hopefully she's sensitive enough to understand things like this....

your description of the experience is exactly what I am looking....I girl I can just kiss all night..and just play with her hair...and feel complete...that intimacy..

I am lonely again... :cry


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

*Re: thanks*



Lifetimer said:


> maggiemae84 said:
> 
> 
> > TheContrary said:
> ...


personally speaking, yes. I am a natural at such things


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, rko. I just wanted to step in here and what a great step forward you took. It sounds like it was a great experience for you and I wish you many more.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: thanks*



rko74 said:


> Thanks all  , i dont know how i did those things personally.I cant believe she likes me considering what im like and all.


The reason why you think she doesn't like you is bull ****. She likes you obviously, so from here out you just need to continue with the relationship and kick back. You got it, you're already on fire. She already likes you and wants you, that's why she invited you in the bed. Don't stress it.

You probably think she doesn't like that you are quiet and maybe a bit shy. But really she sees you as something better then you probably see yourself. You just don't realize it. I think a lot of girls find shy guys endearing, but they just don't get too many shy guys who will actually talk to them. Plus once you're with a girl for a while whether you are shy or not you can open up to them a lot. Don't worry and think about it so much...

:nw Props dude...


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

thats not "sexual" thats "sensual"


----------



## ctsa (Aug 23, 2006)

GaryUranga said:


> thats not "sexual" thats "sensual"


Its sexual enough for someone with SAD imo. Id kill to lay in a bed and make out with a girl.. WTG man


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: thanks*

That's really sweet  


BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> Lifetimer said:
> 
> 
> > maggiemae84 said:
> ...


You know the wrong girls  
What question? :get


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: thanks*



rko74 said:


> Thanks all  , i dont know how i did those things personally.I cant believe she likes me considering what im like and all.


Dear rko74,

She likes you for who you are; you must have shown her your true self. That's what attracts people. They don't like all that "fakey" stuff.

I think being yourself was a wonderful thing to do, SA-friend!

Tinsel


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: thanks*



shy_chick said:


> BMSMA1A2B3 said:
> 
> 
> > All a woman has to know is to never, ever ask one question....
> ...


I will take a wild shot in the dark and say this is the question girls should never ask: "Is it in yet?"


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: thanks*



TheContrary said:


> Lifetimer said:
> 
> 
> > maggiemae84 said:
> ...


Mmm and Australian too!  :lol


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

:boogie :banana :boogie


----------



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: thanks*



Classified said:


> shy_chick said:
> 
> 
> > BMSMA1A2B3 said:
> ...


LOL. Or I was thinking more in term of time.... It's already over?


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

What a pimp! :nw


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

cool.


----------

